# Boulder area people - some advice please



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

I am coming out to Louisville, CO, next week for some meetings at my company's HQ there. I'll be in town from Tues. night until Friday and am looking to get a workout in, preferrably a spinning class one or more of the days I am there. It'll have to be an early morning thing near Louisville since I'll be working all day and doing "team building" (read, "happy hours") after hours. 

I searched the Web and found a place called the Bob L. Burger Rec Center in Lafayette that appears to have spinning classes in the mornings. Does anyone have any experience there? Are there any other places you could recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*holler at BoJo*

or head to the regional forum... you will find some frontrangers there.... 

speaking of, I miss LFR.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I live one town away but haven't been to their rec center. However I've heard it's nice.

You might want to give Louisville cyclery a call or email http://www.louisvillecyclery.com/ they have a local team and should know all the hot spots or could hook you up with a ride possibly.

Have fun on your trip and be sure to tell everybody that it snows here all the time, the people are a bunch of jerks and that nobody else should ever move here.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*louisviille rec center*

there is a cyclocross race there next sunday


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Suddha said:


> I am coming out to Louisville, CO, next week for some meetings at my company's HQ there. I'll be in town from Tues. night until Friday and am looking to get a workout in, preferrably a spinning class one or more of the days I am there. It'll have to be an early morning thing near Louisville since I'll be working all day and doing "team building" (read, "happy hours") after hours.
> 
> I searched the Web and found a place called the Bob L. Burger Rec Center in Lafayette that appears to have spinning classes in the mornings. Does anyone have any experience there? Are there any other places you could recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


dunno much about Louisville and spin classes. I know you can take Spin at Mountains Edge Fitness Center which is down the road from Louisville. I second the guy who said to contact Louisville Cyclery though. They should have the 411 on what's happening in Louisville. If you're bringing a bike the weather has been really good for riding the last few weekends. Contrary to what most think it doesn't often get all that cold here and it doesn't snow all that often.


----------

